# rc.conf verützelt (freebsd)



## laZ (3. Juni 2002)

hiho,
hab ein problem mit meim freebsd, wollte wie in nem howto ne mein isdn einrichten, hab alles soweit das karte erkannt und i4b drauf ist und kernel konfiguriert und und und... 
problem:
hab die rc.conf editiert, da ist dann was schiefgelaufen, freebsd startet nur noch im single user mode. hab dann in "freebsd installieren-konfigurieren(blablabla)" buch geschaut, also  root und usr partition mounten und alle befehle mit kompletter pfadangabe ausführen (weil sonnst ja net geht) jetzt will ich die datei rc.conf mit "ee" oder "edit" öffnen, geht, aber sieht echt ******** aus, von sinnvoller menüplazierung usw keine spur, hab trotz buch keinen plan die editoren zu bedienen weil die menüs unleserlich sind und die hälfte der datei nicht angezeigt wird....
bitteeeeeeee hiiiillllfffffäääääää ich hock schon ewig an dem scheiss isdn mit meim frebsd fest, habs fast geschaft und dann sowas


----------



## gecko (4. Juni 2002)

versuchs unter der konsole mit z.b. pico (falls der bei dir drauf ist ) der ist recht einfach zu bedienen: STRG-O speichern STRG-X beeenden ...


----------



## laZ (6. Juni 2002)

sodele, hab jetzt alles mit ner neuinstallation plattgemacht, 
(manmanman bin ich primitiv)
nu gehts


----------

